# Oscilador 88-108 Mhz BF961 (muy estable)



## necpool (Jun 21, 2008)

Hola a todos
Este es mi primer aporte aunque ya eh respondido en algunas otras consultas, antes que nada debo decirles que tengo muy poca experiencia en esto de los foros, asi que ruego sepan disculpar si no es muy prolijo o si rompo algún código forero. 

Bueno lo prometido ya esta aquí, un transmisor de FM (88-108 Mhz) con unas buenas prestaciones, para mi punto de vista el Tx no Pll mas estable que eh armado hasta el momento, este pequeño transmisor entrega aproximadamente 50mw en su salida, usa un solo transistor tipo Mosfet, el viejo y querido BF900 pero como ya es un transistor discontinuado se ah reemplazado por su hermano mayor el BF961 que en estas tierras y en otras partes del 
planeta es bastante fácil de conseguir, (según la hoja de datos el BF961 es un poquito mejor que su hermano menor), como había dicho en otro post este Tx podría utilizarse para hacer un radio enlace hogareño (de aproximadamente 100 metros) entre una fuente de sonido como un discman, un reproductor mp3, salida de sonido de un televisor o para conectar el audio de una PC, es decir escucharíamos en nuestra radio el audio que reproducen las fuentes de sonidos antes mencionadas.
Agregando una pequeña etapa de potencia en su salida se podría cubrir un radio aun mayor pero esto ya requeriría electrónica extra incluso una mejor antena, pero por ahora nos 
concentraremos en hacerlo funcionar con 50mw, después veremos.

** En el esquema se ven varias bobinas, pero solo una de ella es critica (L1) pero a no asustarse, si la realizan como lo explicare será solo una bobina mas, L2 y L3 son choques Vk200 pero pueden usar una cuenta de ferrita común a la que le dan 5 o 6 vueltas de alambre esmaltado 0,30 o similar, también se pueden usar unos pequeños toroides que se encuentran en radios o televisores desechados.

** Para L1 en cambio usaremos un alambre esmaltado de 0,80 a 1mm, para confeccionarla podemos usar una broca o un tornillo de 8mm le debemos hacer 4 vueltas de alambre esmaltado, después retiramos la broca o el tornillo y nos quedara formada una bobina con núcleo de aire de 8mm y 4 vueltas, le dejaremos las patitas de 3mm como para que no quede tan cerca a la placa cuando tengamos que soldarla, a los demás componentes si debemos soldarlos los mas cerca posible a la placa.

** El diodo varicap puede ser cualquiera de estos BB102, BB105, BB110, BB222, BB405, MV209, o cualquiera entre 2 y 20 pF aproximadamente, a el varicap también lo podemos reclutar de algún televisor viejo, yo personalmente eh utilizado uno que encontré en un televisor.

**La Antena puede confeccionarse con un trozo de alambre esmaltado de 1,5 mm X 15 centímetros de largo.

**En caso de no poder conseguir el regulador 7808, este se puede reemplazar por el 7809 sin problemas.

** La placa debe ser doble faz de epoxi o fibra, siempre respetando las medidas que se detallan en el PCB a la que le dejaremos un lado sin quemar que usaremos como masa uniéndola con unos alambrecito a la masa del lado de los componentes, que deben ir soldados sobre la parte de arriba de la placa, solo haremos un agujero de 5mm para colocar el transistor BF961.

** A la alimentación podemos realizarla con una fuente de alimentación regulada y filtrada de 12 a 24V, se puede confeccionar una con un regulador 7812 o LM723 que pueden encontrar en este foro en la sección fuentes de alimentación.

**Para calibrar el equipo debemos seleccionar una frecuencia  en nuestro receptor de fm lo mas libre posible (generalmente frecuencias altas 105,106,107), ubicamos nuestro receptor a mas o menos 3 metros de distancia y a un volumen medio.
Ajustamos el Potenciómetro (P1) de 10K de nuestro oscilador  aproximadamente a la mitad de su recorrido, luego con un destornillador de plástico o de algún otro material no conductivo ajustamos lentamente el trimmer  (C5) hasta escuchar en nuestro receptor un soplido y después un silencio, eso significa que nuestro oscilador ya esta funcionando en la frecuencia que elegimos en nuestro receptor, o por lo menos esta muy cerca de ella, para hacer un ajuste mas fino de la frecuencia girar lentamente P1 hasta que nuestro equipo quede justo en la frecuencia que deseamos.
Para ingresar el audio a nuestro oscilador recomiendo usar cable del tipo mono mallado para prevenirnos de ruidos molestos, recordar que nuestra fuente de sonido debe estar en un volumen bajo y después ajustaremos el volumen cuando lo escuchemos en nuestro receptor.  

NECPOOL.
Argentina.


Esquema:





Pcb:





Montaje:





Bf900 y Regulador:





Masas:





Foto1:


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 22, 2008)

NECPOOL gracias por el aporte.

Te anexe las imágenes al mensaje para tenerlas siempre disponibles.

Saludos.


----------



## necpool (Jun 22, 2008)

muchas gracias Li-ion


----------



## Gatxan (Jun 22, 2008)

Hola Necpool,
Yo también he montado este oscilador y es verdad, funciona muy estable, sobretodo usando condensadores NPO (los cerámicos con la rallita negra encima). Además, algo que considero muy importante, es que cuando tocas la salida de antena con la mano la frecuencia no se mueve casi nada.
Una cosa, en el esquema pone que R6 es de 100k, pues no. Debe ser de 100 Ohms, aunque hasta 150 Ohms va igual de bien, ya que es la resistencia de Drenador, y a la vez la salida de RF.

Saludos!


----------



## necpool (Jun 22, 2008)

Tienes razón Gatxan hay un error en el esquema, ya lo eh corregido, gracias se me había pasado.
Con respecto a su funcionamiento es muy bueno, lo eh probado inclusive con un codificador estereo y un lineal de 30W y va muy bien, mas adelante voy a poner otro oscilador con BF961 muy bueno lo eh probado y funciona de maravillas incluso le eh agregado un PLL, y me ah dado muy buenos resultados, con un lineal mosfet de 15w.
Estoy trabajando en un codificador estereo con la serie de micros motorola 908 JK3, cuando lo tenga listo lo voy a poner en este foro también.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Jul 27, 2008)

Hola a todos, me intereso mucho este transmisor y de hecho lo estoy armando. Pienso agregarle un amplificador para cubrir mas territorio pero se que tengo que agregarle un pll para tener una estabilidad completa. Mi pregunta es, ¿Como puedo agregarle el pll que aparece en esta pagina http://www.radioestacion.org/pll.htm? 
 Espero me puedan brindar su ayuda.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 27, 2008)

Excelente aporte amigo..! No has tenido problemas de saturacion al meterle audio?


----------



## necpool (Jul 27, 2008)

Hola a todos, la verdad anda muy bien ese TX su estabilidad es buena para ser que tiene tan pocos componentes, no eh tenido ese inconveniente del audio, yo en estos momentos lo tengo armado con un varicap que ni se cual es y anda, la verdad muy interesante.
lo del pll es posible pero hay que hacer algunos cambios,  si no puedes con seguir el circuito integrado saa1557 y un PIC16F84A, el que has elegido esta muy bien, es mas en Argentina venden equipos con ese mismo PLL, es que en realidad el MC145152 todavía da batalla en PLL's, se que en algunos países el SAA1057 no se consigue, y el PIC16F84A debe ser programado para funcionar, para eso tendríamos que contar con un programador de pic's, aunque hay uno muy sencillo para armar el JDM, pero esto debe hacerse con mucha calma primero hacer funcionar el oscilador y después pensar  que agregarle, creo que para empezar un pll estaría bien, luego un lineal de 6W por ejemplo, para al final tener un equipo sólido y confiable.
La mayoría de los equipos profesionales están basados en mosfet casi completamente así que vamos por el buen camino.
 Mañana posteare todo para agregarle un pll al BF961, además fotos del que tengo funcionando.
Luego un lineal que se excita con 50mw (justo la potencia que nos entrega el BF961) y su salida es de 6 a 7W.
Acá hay un comentario mío sobre el pll con saa1057 ese es el pll que yo use, en sus 2 versiones con y sin lcd.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/sintetizador-pll-tc9122-88-108-mhz-15505/

A no agarrarse la cabeza no es tan complicado, igual pienso hacer un post bien completo como para que no tengan ningún problema para armarlo.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 11, 2008)

Bueno amigos yo tambien me fije en ese pequeño emisor,y despues de mucho buscar encontre este que como veis la tentacion a sido tal que me he puesto a realizarlo antes de tener todos los componentes en mi mano,que ya estan pedidos.
             Como veis este ya tiene toma para el PLL para quien quiera tener estabilidad absoluta y la entrega es de mas o menos 300 mW,suficientes para excitar algun amplificador que otro.
   Bueno ya os contare como termina la cosa.
      Saludos


----------



## Guest (Dic 11, 2008)

necpool dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Mañana posteare todo para agregarle un pll al BF961, además fotos del que tengo funcionando.
> Luego un lineal que se excita con 50mw (justo la potencia que nos entrega el BF961) y su salida es de 6 a 7W.




necpool, dos consultas; si podes publicar el lineal de 6 a 7 watt y si se podra adaptar (el de 50 mw) para banda ancha.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 11, 2008)

Creo que el amigo habla del mosfet MRF237.. 50 mW- 5W   

Como es eso de transmisor de banda ancha? No sera de AM?


----------



## Guest (Dic 11, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Como es eso de transmisor de banda ancha? No sera de AM?





.
.
.
refiero a transmision de voz y video.
.
.
.


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 12, 2008)

Hola a todos como veis ya esta terminado,pero me surge una duda que quiero que me ayudeis,donde pone PLL en el esquema  le estoy metiendo el audio y funciona perfectamente,pues de la forma inversa no va el audio el PLL no lo he probado todavia pues me encuentro con este problema,por lo demas una estabilidad impresionante.
           La señal de audio que estoy metiendo es un previo con micro electrec y de maravilla pero que mis conocimientos no van mas alla y mi idea es poner PLL.
   P.D los BB105 no se ven pues las patas son cortas y los tuve que soldar por las pistas.
Edito de nuevo puede ser debido a que no enganche el PLL a que en el esquema del dual mosfet sin amplificador la resistencia de entrada de pll es de 47k mientras en el que tiene amplificador es de 2k2 pues los varicap al no ser BB110 si no los que he puesto son los BB105 equivalente al BB405 que es el que lleva el dual habria que cambiarla,o no.
   Otra pregunta en la entrada de la resistencia 2K2 que se conecta el In o el Out pues el pll tiene tres tomas comun,in y out.
              Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 13, 2008)

En vista de lo que hay no me queda otra que poner un divisor de tension,por lo tanto de frecuencia ya que el PLL incluso cambiando la resistencia por la 47K no engancha,ya me estoy mosqueando pues puede ser que este estropeado.Lo del sonido simplemente era el cambiar de polaridad el electrolitico y de maravilla.

   Necpool de lujo ahora con el divisor de tension,pero no optante si alguno me quiere ayudar de como poner otro PLL que tengo por aqui se lo agradeceria,pues mis conocimientos son meramente de leer todo lo que puedo de este magnifico foro.

             Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 22, 2008)

De verdad señores estoy alucinando que nadie sepa o quiera informaciónrmar de que modificaciones hay que hacer al VCO para poner el PLL.

                Seguiremos a la espera de algun alma caritativa.

                         Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

albatros1 dijo:
			
		

> De verdad señores estoy alucinando que nadie sepa o quiera informaciónrmar de que modificaciones hay que hacer al VCO para poner el PLL......


Mas que modificaciones hay que hacer *todo un sistema nuevo*.
1) Un oscilador patrón con base de cristal de cuarzo.
2) Un divisor para llevar la frecuencia de control a unos 10Khz
3) Un prescaler para dividir la frecuencia de salida digamos por 100 con capacidad de manejar hasta 110 MHz
4) Un divisor programable para conseguir una frecuencia similar a la del cristal, este mismo divisor determinara la frecuencia de transmisión.
5) Aplicar todo al PLL, con los cálculos correspondientes de los filtros de salida del PLL para lograr la corrección correcta de tensión-frecuencia
6) Hacer un integrador desde la salida del PLL para alimentar al varicap
7) Volver a hacer los cálculos del PLL (Nunca me anduvo uno al primer intento)
8) Repetir el paso 7
9) Repetir el paso 7

Mas fácil, pon "Verónica" en el buscador y mira el post


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 22, 2008)

O no me he explicado bien o no me has entendido fogonazo,de todas formas gracias,el PLL ya lo tengo sencillamente es saber donde conectar el Out y el In,que segun creo hay que hacer unas pequeñas modificaciones que por mas que intento no llega a enganchar y mira que casi lo tengo pero nada por ello busco alguna ayuda.

                Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

albatros1 dijo:
			
		

> ......el PLL ya lo tengo sencillamente es saber donde conectar el Out y el In,......


Por que no publicas el esquema de tu PLL a ver si se puede adaptar.


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 22, 2008)

El esquema no puedo mandarlo pues hace tiempo y no lo encuentro,el PLL es este.Smart-kit 1144.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

Si fuera todo como deveria ser:
*IN* es entrada de la señal de VHF, supongo que el primer integrado (Chiquito) es el prescaler
*OUT* seria la tensión de control del varicap
*MASA* es negativo del OFV y negativo de la fuente de alimentación


http://www.quasarelectronics.co.uk/kit-files/smart-kit/1144-1187setup.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

Me parece que ese modulo esta espesificamente diseñado para funcionar con este otro







http://www.quasarelectronics.com/kit-files/smart-kit/1187.pdf
http://www.quasarelectronics.com/images/layout/bullets/pdf.gif


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 23, 2008)

Claro amigo fogonazo ese es el Vco,su pareja pero no significa que necesariamente tenga que funcionar con ella,lo tuve y funcionaba de lujo pues era poner el pll  poner el puente pues lleva si quieres con Pll o sin el,tenia otro para salir en estereo o mono y siempre a la primera sin complicaciones pues lleva serigrafiado las frecuencias a las que quieres transmitir.
                        Pero resulta que me he encaprichado con este Vco y hasta que no lo consiga no voy a parar se que tiene que ser una gilipolled pero chico que no doy con ello por eso digo que zapatero a sus zapatos pero no quita seguir investigando.

                 Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2008)

Ese es el esquema de la placa de la foto ?


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 23, 2008)

No ese es el esquema del Vco,el dilema es ese las modificaciones si hay que hacerlas y donde conectar el PLL.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2008)

En el esquema te dice "From PLL" allí se aplica la señal de control que proviene del PLL.
La cuestión es si la señal de control de tu placa PLL es similar a la que necesita el OFV.


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 23, 2008)

Haber segun me dices y leo por hay hay debe de ir como dices el control el queda tension a los varicap,viendo esto y midiendo con el polimetro el out del PLL da una señal de 1,76 volt por lo tanto corrigeme pues soy novato en esto deberia de ir en el lugar de la R de 2k2 una variable para regular la entrada,ahora el In donde y como va conectado,haber si doy con la cosa.


----------



## necpool (Dic 23, 2008)

Hola gente aquí estoy de nuevo, mis disculpas por haberme borrado un tiempo pero estaba a full con el trabajo, pongo aquí las modificaciones para acoplar un PLL al Bf961 este genial Oscilador, funciona correctamente con estas modificaciones, este equipo es el mismo que muestro en la imágenes de aquí:  

http://www.uploadfilesystem.com//viewimage.php?file=/imagenes/08/07/27/g0z80823.jpg
http://www.uploadfilesystem.com//viewimage.php?file=/imagenes/08/07/27/8Cf81059.jpg

El Pll es de : http://pira.cz/enpll.htm pero lleva una modificación para el bf961, la resistencia marcada como R1
debe de ser de 180 ohms y no de 1K como dice en el esquema original.









Edito aquí tambien:

Vista de los componentes:





Pcb: 





Las modificaciones la pueden ver en las imágenes, agregar un capacitor de 12pF y una resistencia de 1K , a la masa de B la pueden colocar en la pata de masa de la resistencia de 100K que figura en esquema del bf961.
espero que se entienda esto, y que les funcione bien, para los que armaron el PLL con el MC14..... no eh probado este oscilador con este pll pero debería andar súper bien y no creo que tengan problemas, siempre miren cual es la salida al diodo varicap de su pll y cual es la entrada del oscilador.
si puedo después lo posteo completo con PCB y mas imágenes

Bueno cualquier consulta ando dando vueltas por acá.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 23, 2008)

Mostruo ahora lo acabo de ver mañana me pondre manos a la obra gracias necpool aunque para reyes ya he comodo el coco y me pillo uno de 5 Watt en ebay http://cgi.ebay.es/NEW-5W-PLL-FM-Tr...m14&_trkparms=72:895|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318.

             Bueno ya te cuento y a fogonazo por seguir ayudando.

                         FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 28, 2008)

Hola amigo necpool como te dije me puse manos a la obra  sin ningun resultado probe todo lo habido y por haber y nada,debe de ser el pll que viene de tal forma estudiado para su Vco.
           O sea que borron y cuenta nueva asi se queda sin el pll en el baul de los recuerdos ahora esperando a que me llegue un Vco ya hecho con su pantallita y ponerle el amplificador y a su caja.De todas formas pongo una de las formas correcta de acoplar un PLL segun un foro aleman,que algun dia probare pues de momento esperare a terminar lo que estoy haciendo.

             Gracias amigo


----------



## soschorni (Ene 22, 2009)

que bueno que esta este oscilador! la verdad te pasaste man!
Cuando termine mi otro proyecto empiezo con este.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2009)

Yo tengo una duda... el vco del primer post, tira 50mw? lo mediste con wattimetro y caga de 50 ohms o usaste una lamparita?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 21, 2009)

El BF960 servirá como reemplazo del bf961?


----------



## asterión (Ene 14, 2010)

No se, pero esta interesante este OFV no? Puede ser el proximo proyecto...
Por otro lado, me pregunto si no es malo que este en una placa de doble cara, he leido por ahi que como se comporta como un condensador, se pueden producir ciertas variaciones en la temperatura y eso haria la frecuencia algo inestable...


----------



## asterión (Ene 19, 2010)

Estoy por armar el oscilador de la primera pagina y no encuentro el BB222, alguien sabe como reemplazarlo?, otra pregunta, tengo un par de VK200-3R, tiene 3 vueltas en lugar de las 2 1/2 que me parece que tiene el que han usado, habra alguna complicacion?

http://www.rfparts.com/choke.html
En esta pagina pueden ver el VK200-3R que les digo contra el VK200-3A


----------



## necpool (Ene 19, 2010)

hola a todos aqui estoy de nuevo, el varicap bb222 puede ser reemplazado por otro de similares caracteristicas bb105,bb110, mv209 y otros, si no los pueden conseguir pueden buscar en algun aparato de tv antiguo, el vk200 es un choque y se puede hacer sin problemas con una cuenta de ferrite con 5 o 6 vueltas de alambre, no es necesario que sea vk200 original, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 21, 2010)

yo lo voy a encarar con el bf960... a ver que sale... a proposito, alguién tendrá plantilla de TO-50 para pcb wizard?


----------



## asterión (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola amigos, sobre todo necpool, he armado el Tx de la primera pagina, aca una foto:






(en caso no se muestre la imagen este es el link: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/4303121781_f558b2f1eb_b.jpg)

El problema es que aparentemente no funciona, digo aparentemente porque no escucho la señal en ninguno de mis receptores... Ahora tengo algunas preguntas para el momento en que revise el circuito:

- La bobina L1, esta armada con 4 espiras como dices, pero espiras juntas? eso no lo aclaras, tambien me he dado cuenta que segun la imagen que colgaste parece que tuvieras 5 espiras en lugar de 4.
- Cuando tomo el voltaje luego del IC en lugar de 8v salen 7.84 +o- esta bien no? o lo tengo que graduar para que al menos llegue a 8?
- Segun la imagen que he visto de tu Tx, parece que tu pot estuviera al reves de lo que yo lo he puesto... Yo he puesto como si fuera un pot de volumen tomando la entrada en el voltaje del IC y la salida en lo del varicap, no estara al reves el varicap? no deberia apuntar hacia la bobina L1?
- Como pueden ver en la imagen un par de capacitores estan un poco mas o menos de su valor en pF porque no encontre el valor exacto...

Bueno, voy revisando, alguna precision que me ayude a comprobar? no se pueden poner señal directamente de un microfono al audio no?

necpool si es posible, puedes incluir una foto mas cercana de tu TX? usa la funcion *macro* de la camara...

Otra cosa, compadre, R7 es 100 ohmios?, es que hay algunos componentes que no leo bien, tienen una E me parece al lado los que son ohmios no?


----------



## necpool (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola a573r10n bueno antes de todo quiero decir "genial" te ah quedado muy bien ese tx.
Ahora si vamos a la respuesta, por lo que se ve en la imagen te falta una vuelta mas en la bobina, de la forma que esta armada esta correcta solo agrégale un vuelta mas, la separación entre espiras de la bobina parece correcta quizás un poquito mas juntas pero sin tocarse, (las espiras se pueden acercar o alejar para variar la frecuencia de trabajo) el trimmer te recomiendo que uses uno igual a ese pero marrón o en todo caso negro, pero creo que con el marrón debería enganchar la banda fm sin problemas, la resistencia R7 es 100 ohms, al pote solo lo usas para hacer ajuste fino, debe estar a la mitad de su recorrido a la hora de calibrarlo, es decir una vez que escuches el soplido en tu receptor miras en que frecuencia ah quedado puedes usar un receptor digital que te indica en que frecuencia lo pusiste usando el trimmer nada mas, lo mas probable es que hallas quedados muy próximo a la frecuencia que elegiste, entonces gira muy despacio el pote y verificas otra vez en que frecuencia esta, el pote esta bien colocado como se ve en tu imagen, el varicap va hacia la entrada de audio como figura en la imagen montaje y en el esquemático.
  Verifica si soldaste el bf960 correctamente o si esta invertido, aplica las soldadura un poquito mas cerca del encapsulado. 
  Si se le puede poner un mic electret o uno dinamico pero necesitaras mas electrónica, si puedo pongo algún esquema para eso y mas fotos de ese tx.
  Bueno espero haberte iluminado, yo ando por acá, así que cualquier consulta esta muy bien, con eso te ayudas vos y a otros que talvez tienen tus mismos problemas, no bajes los brazos ese equipo realmente anda y cuando lo logres hacer funcionar vas a ver que realmente valió la pena tu trabajo.
  Saludos amigo y ya sabes estoy aquí.


----------



## asterión (Feb 1, 2010)

Hola amigo, mi TX esta ya funcionando de pelos, sin embargo quiero comentar algunas cosas para los foreros que pueden caer en esos problemas:

1. Hice muchas pruebas para lograr encontrar la señal, cambie la bobina por 5 vueltas, luego la volví a cambiar a 4 vueltas y le agregue un condensador en paralelo al condenso variable para aumentar su capacitancia, y así quedo, con 4 vueltas de la bobina, un condenso variable de hasta 40pF y un condenso fijo de 10pF en paralelo, encontré mi señal por debajo de los 88Mhz, lo logre con una radio que yo también construí la cual tenia la recepción variada para llegar a captar la fonia de los canales de televisión del 2 al 5 mas o menos. Ahora si quiero subirle la frecuencia de transmisión tendría que (corríjanme si me equivoco: restarle vueltas a la bobina.
Al final lo deje ahí porque ese sector estaba bastante libre y me permitía escuchar con claridad y sin problemas mi señal. Luego podré subirle la frecuencia cuando pretenda inmiscuirme dentro de la FM comercial.
  2. Le solicito a necpool o a cualquier forero capacitado que nos brinde una explicación de este excelente transmisor. Le digo excelente porque logre captar mi señal con la misma claridad y fuerza a pesar que me fui al fondo de mi vivienda, y a pesar de todos los muros que tuve que pasar seguí escuchando mi señal.
  El pedido de la explicación es importante debido a que los que vamos aprendiendo necesitamos entender también el funcionamiento.
  Por ejemplo, me gustaría saber porque se alimenta el circuito con 12 voltios, si luego se regula a 8v incluso dice que si no tienes el regulador 7808 puedes usar el 09, significa eso que pude ahorrarme todo el tramite del ingreso del voltaje y alimentar todo el circuito con una batería de 9v?
  3. Quiero saber también si alguien ha medido con watimetro la señal, debido a que seria un importante dato para buscarle amplificador. A propósito, si alguien tiene algún amplificador apropiado háganoslo saber en este hilo.
4. Alquien conoce la impedancia del circuito? corrijanme si me equivoco, pero es un dato importante para el amplificador y el diseño de la antena no es asi?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> 1. un *condenso fijo* de 10pF en paralelo, encontré mi señal por debajo de los 88Mhz[...] Ahora si quiero subirle la frecuencia de transmisión tendría que (corríjanme si me equivoco: restarle vueltas a la bobina.
> 2.Por ejemplo, me gustaría saber porque se alimenta el circuito con 12 voltios, si luego se regula a 8v incluso dice que si no tienes el regulador 7808 puedes usar el 09, significa eso que pude ahorrarme todo el tramite del ingreso del voltaje y alimentar todo el circuito con una batería de 9v?
> 3. Quiero saber también si alguien ha medido con watimetro la señal
> 4. Alquien conoce la impedancia del circuito? corrijanme si me equivoco, pero es un dato importante para el amplificador y el diseño de la antena no es asi?


 
1. Esa tecnica generalmente se emplea cuando en el LC existe un capacitor variable. Si quieres subir la frecuencia tienes que modificar el LC, el capacitor de acople (4,7pF) y los de retroalimentacion.
2.Si, puedes ahorrarte el trámite. Pero en el caso de que la bateria esté descargada el alcance será menor. Además, deberás colocar un diodo para prevenir accidentes en caso de conectar todo al revez. Now hablando del oscilador, se trata de un Colpitts (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscilador_Colpitts)
Mira estas imagenes sacadas del Solid State Design for the Radio Amateur




3. El autor habla de 50mW pero podrias utilizar calculos "aproximados" partiendo de lo que consume;tienes la ventaja de que no hay etapas amplificadoras que se sumen al consumo total. Tambien podrias variar el "biasting" sobre G2 ( divisor resistivo 220K+100K= 2,5Vdc) y llevarlo hasta 4Vdc (Nota: he visto esta aplicacion en un libro que no recuerdo en este momento )
4. Numeros concretos no puedo darte, porque no tengo. Pero podria estar entre 40~150ohm.

Saludos

PD: Excelente montaje :estudiando:


----------



## asterión (Feb 1, 2010)

Gracias Anthony, la verdad no entiendo aun como hacen para darse cuenta de que osciladores son, he visto el diagrama del wikipedia y tiene algnuas diferencias con el oscilador que me has puesto en primer lugar, cosa que me confunde, pero bueno...
Ando buscando exlpicacion de ese oscilador para ir entendiendo. 
1. Cual es el autor del circuito??? para buscar sus escritos, o es sacado de la revista que mencionas?
2. Si no se conoce la impedancia, es posible añadirle un amplificador y antena apropiados??
3. Insisto, alguien tiene por ahi un amplificador que recomiende para este caso?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2010)

Para lo del autor tendrias que esperar que Necpol te responda. Con respecto a lo de la impendancia, te hable de aproximados y no algo concreto: a lo mejor está ubicada en otro rango o tiene un valor especifico. Podrias medirla pero necesitarias un voltimetro de RF y un potenciometro de 200ohm

En el caso del amplificador, en la red hay muchos. Ten en cuenta la baja potencia: podrias armar el 1W que sale muy documentando aqui mismo en el foro.

(Busqueda y paciencia)


----------



## asterión (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok, creo que estoy entrando en una etapa que merece mucha lectura y menos montajes a la ciega, pero bueno, tengo algunos comentarios mas:
Como alguno leyo antes, yo encontre mi transmision por debajo de la FM comercial, y lo hice porque primero la escuche cerca de los 88 Mhz en FM bien bajito, y luego pase a la banda de la TV y la encontre por ahi... aun no se exactamente en que frecuencia, eso lo sabria si tuviera ya mi prescaler adaptado a mi frecuencimetro... Pero bueno, en conclusion mi comentario va a que, me parece que no es muy estrecha su transmision no? Deberiamos ponerle filtros entonces?
Uhmm, si le pongo un Pll, un filtro y un amlpificador va creciendo y complicandose la cosa!!!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 2, 2010)

Tienes algo de razon pero no puedes ponerte limites. Se aprende leyendo y EXPERIMENTANDO: la electronica es igual en calculos "ideales" pero un 2N3866 no será *igual *a otro que poseea yo por aqui.

Estás "pull-eando" la frecuencia de oscilacion, usa los calculos (C=25330/F^2*L) para determinar los valores correctos. [Donde C en pF, F en MHz y L en uH]


Yo creo que no es por que tienes una portadora ruidosa ("transmision no-estrecha")  sino que lo que falla es la calibracion de la oscilacion. Con un filtro solo atenuarias los harmónicos.

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Feb 2, 2010)

Haber, en otras palabras debo entender que la zona definida por:

-un condensador de 4.7pF
-la bobina L1
-el condensador variable C5 40pF

serian las variables que tendria que usar en las formula que me has dado no?

Si calculo bien debe ser:
*F^2*(frecuencia en Mhz al cuadrado)*= 25330 / L*(inductancia de L1 en uH)*xC*(valor capacitivo del condensador variable en pF???)

Confirmame si es asi, debido a que el condensador de acople de 4.7pF donde entra?? o se suma su valor con el del condenso variable?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 4, 2010)

El condensador de 4,7pF es de acople aunque en VHF hasta el GND te suma capacitancia al circuito.

Para hacer el calculo, utiliza las variables L y C (tanque) y emplea un capacitor variable en paralalelo con varios NP0 en paralelo( esto se hace para reducir al maximo el drift térmico). Ejemplo: el calculo te dio 20pF, usa 5 de 2pF y uno variable de 20pF al 50%. (no se si me explique)

Si quieres calculos precisos usa:

Fosc= 1/[2*pi*raiz(LC)]

Saludos

PD: Quiero felicitarte. Haz captado el metodo super bien. Tus montajes me inspiran a seguir


----------



## asterión (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya esta compadre, para ir verificando:
Una bobina con hilo de 1mm con 4 espiras, y un espacio entre espiras de 1.5mm, ah y 8mm de diametro de la bobina me sale: *0.095 uH*
Voy a tomar 20pF en el condensador variable que seria la mitad del recorrido...

Ok, con la primera formula que me diste seria:
*F^2= 25330/0.095uHx20pF* = 115.46 Mhz

Con la segunda formula que me diste:
*Fosc= 1/2x3.1416xraiz(0.095uHx20pF)* = 0.1154 (que si se fijan es igual al numero anterior pero si lo multiplico por 1000)

Ahora todo va cobrando sentido compadre, creo que me metere un condenso fijo buscando una frecuencia fija, y en cuento lo del drift térmico, tienes toda la razon, le metere varios condensos...

PD. Agradezco tus inmerecidas palabras, de cualquier manera tu ayuda y la de todo el foro es la que a mi me ayuda a seguir.
Gracias a todos!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 5, 2010)

Esa magnitud de la bobina es medida o calculada?

PD: Yo haria un par de cambios en el PCB y en todo el montaje. Como recortar algunas pistas. Aumentar la distancia entre en GND y ciertas pistas, desacoplar "excesivamente" la alimentacion, subir el biasting del G2 a ~4V , blindado de la parte de RF, utilizar argollas de ferritas en las gate's,utilizar cables blindados, colocarle un preamplificador/separador, eliminar el GND que está "DEBAJO" del la bobina y otros que se pueden considerar como accesorios.

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Feb 5, 2010)

La magnitud de la bobina es sacada de una tabla que vi en ese articulo que se llama "como obtener mayor potencia de su transmisor" que esta en un escaneo en la entrada del amplificador de 1W.

Ahora, ya que tratamos el tema del TX, vamor por partes para entendernos:

*1. Como recortar algunas pistas*
Yo pense que las pistas estaban bien porque cuanto mas anchas y ajenas son menos inductancia desarrollaran (corrigeme si estoy equivocado), ahora que si te refieres al hecho que cuando sueldas un condenso de una pista a la otra, lo ideal pudo haber sido que la distancia entre las pistas sea igual al ancho del condensador puede ser, pero no veo porque le ayudaria al tx, me avisas porque lo dijiste...
*2. Aumentar la distancia entre en GND y ciertas pistas*
Confieso que mientras armaba el tx pensaba en eso, si debia separar mas algunas pistas del ground, es como si presintiera que seria bueno pero no se la razon, al menos con mis conocimientos actuales no le descubri una buena razon para alejarlas...
*3. desacoplar "excesivamente" la alimentacion
*Con eso te refieres que deberiamos aumentar la cantidad de condensadores en la alimentacion o de poner alguno de graaaan valor?, se que eso estabilizaria la alimentacion, pero como hice mi circuito para alimentar el tx mas establemente crei que podia prescindir de ello. Use esta:

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4028/4332301385_7018dcb23f_o.jpg









*4. subir el biasting del G2 a ~4V*
De esto no tengo idea a que te refieres ni como serviria, me lo cuentas?
*5. blindado de la parte de RF
*De todas maneras es necesario esto? en un receptor recuerdo me lo recomendaste y me parecio logico que si no lo blindaba la radiofrecuencia se "meteria" por otros lados ademas de la antena, pero en el caso de un transmisor se saldria la señal por el circuito tanque?
*6. utilizar argollas de ferritas en las gate's*
Esto para que?
*7. utilizar cables blindados*
Te refieres en las conecciones con el potenciometro y la fuente??? o cuando se conecte a otras cosas como un pll o el microfono??
*8. colocarle un preamplificador/separador*
Ok, claro que deberia ir un amplificador, pensaba como dijiste por ahi que usara el de 1W, es suficiente? sirve como separador? o a que te refieres exactamente?
*9. eliminar el GND que está "DEBAJO" del la bobina*
Se que afecta a la bobina la cercania de estos elementos, por eso lo aleje 3mm de la placa como recomendaron, no es suficiente?

Bueno, UF, espero que me des la mano con todas estas dudas que surgieron de tu comentario.
Saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 5, 2010)

*1. Como recortar algunas pistas*
Mientras mas gruesas, menos resistencia*DC *tienen. En cambio en RF, inside en el aumento de la inductancia (aunque entra el efecto skin que es otro rollo que no conviene que te enrrolles) y de las capacidades parásitas ( o no deseadas). Lo que puede culminar en fenómenos que resten la amplitud de la postadora deseada. (atenuacion por efecto de inductor-capacitor en serie, falta de exactitud en los calculos, drifting)Tu argumento de separar conforme a la medida del capacitor es válida, te facilitará las cosas. 

*2. Aumentar la distancia entre en GND y ciertas pistas*
Se alejan para eliminar las capacitancias parasitas y eliminar la dependencia "termica" del circuito.

*3. desacoplar "excesivamente" la alimentacion*
Me refiero a aumentar la cantidad de capacitores en la entrada y salida del regulador. En un experimento que realicé hace tiempo con Fogonazo, re-afirmamos que la RF "vuelve locos" a los reguladores, llevándolos a funcionar mal (calentamiento, drifting del voltaje, etc)

*4. subir el biasting del G2 a ~4V*
El G2 está polarizado a traves del divisor resistivo (refiere a la imagen del esquema). Lo que se hace es variar la relacion de resistencias para lograr el voltaje deseado de 3~3,9V. En internet están las formulas y hasta calculadoras para facilitarte el trabajo.

*5. blindado de la parte de RF*
Se "blinda" el circuito tanque para aislarlo , en cierto grado, de los cambios de temperatura exteriores. Ademas, como es una bobina de nucleo de aire , el campo no está confinado en el nucleo y más adelante te puede traer problemas de auto-oscilaciones con el buffer-separador.

*6. utilizar argollas de ferritas en las gate's*
Para evitar que el mosfet "mezcle" señales y tengas una salidad llena de productos no deseados. Dichos productos reduciran drásticamente tu potencia de salida cuando le acoples un amplificador. Basta con una sola en G1, por lo general se consiguen en fuentes ATX, tunners, monitores de computadora, etc.

*7. utilizar cables blindados*
A la parte de audio. Podrias colocarle un tranfo bifiliar a la entrada de la alimentación para matar cualquier ruido externo.

*8. colocarle un preamplificador/separador*
Ese amplificador está bien documentado. Hace tiempo que lo descargué pero no recuerdo sus datos tecnicos. revisa si trabaja con bajos niveles de potencia en la entrada.

*9. eliminar el GND que está "DEBAJO" del la bobina*
De igul forma se crean capacidades indeseadas ademas de la conveccion térmica antes mencionada.

73's

PD1: Si tanto insistes en medir la impendancia (de forma aproximada) utiliza este metodo que es sencillo y efectivo. Pasale el traductor de google para que lo puedas entender.
http://py2ohh.w2c.com.br/med/medirz/medirz.htm


----------



## asterión (Feb 15, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta, como preamplificador/separador puedo ponerles este??, tengo todo listo para armarlo...:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-rf-1-vatio-tune-10636/


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 16, 2010)

No. Tienes acceso a mas mosfet's 2 gate?


----------



## asterión (Feb 16, 2010)

Depende de cuales, si es uno como el que he usado no hay problema, pero he visto unos carisimos por ahi. Tienes algun diagrama bueno de lo que necesito? con que mosfets se usa??


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 16, 2010)

Otro BF961, un par de capacitores, resistencias y listo


----------



## asterión (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya pues, no me hagas sufrir y pasa el esquema, luego de eso ¿¿¿¿ya podria poner el  Amplificador RF 1 vatio no-tune


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 16, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> Ya pues, no me hagas sufrir y pasa el esquema, luego de eso ¿¿¿¿ya podria poner el Amplificador RF 1 vatio no-tune


 
SI, el esquema no lo tengo a la mano. Cuando pueda te lo dibujo y lo subo.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 25, 2010)

Revisando unos tunner, me encontre un mosfet double gate SMD (creo que es el BF998) y me anime a probar el circuito en la busqueda de un VFO estable en VHF

Resultados:

Bastante estable aunque respecto a la distancia, no me pude alejar mas de 20cm del receptor porque enseguia volvia la portadora original (No lo probe en espacios sin emisoras; gran error)

Ademas, por el aumento de la resistencia en el drain (150-->220) tambien se tiene una disminucion en la Id. Cabe destacar que el inductor en el source no es el VK2000 pero tiene pinta de 47uH (lo que descarta una atenuacion por "clipping")





Saludos


----------



## asterión (Feb 26, 2010)

Tus fotos han mejorado amigo. Y lo vas a probar en zonas sin emisoras? Por otro lado, recuerda el circuito prometido. Saludos!


----------



## Gligic (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes me podría ayudar...veran tengo que implementar un oscilador de 100 Mhz fijo, en un comienzo implemente un oscilador colppits de 10 Mhz con calculos hechos para esta frecuencia y salio perefectamente... el caso es que ahora debo implementar uno de 100Mhz con el mismo oscilador colppits...pero haciendo los calculos y montando el diseño no sale la frecuencia (100Mhz)...parece que este oscilador solo llega alos 30Mhz....que puedo hacer..multiplicar la frecuencia?..agregarle algo más al circuito?...o definitivamente realizar otro montaje??....ayuda.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 28, 2010)

Gligic dijo:


> en un comienzo implemente un oscilador colppits de 10 Mhz con calculos hechos para esta frecuencia y salio perefectamente... el caso es que ahora debo implementar uno de 100Mhz con el mismo oscilador colppits...pero haciendo los calculos y montando el diseño no sale la frecuencia (100Mhz)...parece que este oscilador solo llega alos 30Mhz....


 
Puedes subir los esquemas? Creo que estas haciendo todo a ciegas y no estas usando un frecuencimetro, ¿Estoy en lo correcto?



a573r10n dijo:


> Tus fotos han mejorado amigo. Y lo vas a probar en zonas sin emisoras? Por otro lado, recuerda el circuito prometido. Saludos!


Si compadre, deberias hacer un tutorial de fotos electronicas. Me he enamorado de mis fotos hahahaha. El circuito que te dije está aqui mismo dentro del post del Tx (No recuerdo en que pagina )


----------



## exetv (Mar 3, 2010)

hola amigos, tengo ganas de hacer este proyecto pero consigo el bf 960, mirando un manual dice que son casi parecidos, andara igual? otra cosa, no consigo el 7808 , podre ponerle un 7809? mil gracias, saludos.


----------



## asterión (Mar 3, 2010)

Al menos el 7809 si le puedes poner como bien dice el texto en la primera pagina. Sobre el Bf a mi me parece que si. Que hablen los expertos...


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Si, funciona igual. Recuerda leer el post completo. Por lo visto, no lo hiciste 

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Mar 3, 2010)

Anthony, el circuito que me dices para poder ponerle el amplificador de 1W al oscilador es este?:










http://www.uploadfilesystem.com//viewimage.php?file=/imagenes/08/12/23/piv58926.jpg

Es el esquema que subieron para poder instalar un PLL. Tambien me sirve de separador previo al amplificador?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Si, ese funcionara perfecto. Hiciste los cambios en el montaje del oscilador?


----------



## asterión (Mar 3, 2010)

Nop, lo hare de nuevo entonces para que sea como el esquema que te acabo de enviar. Y dejare el otro para experimentos.
Quiero tener en mi cajita de "inventos" un buen oscilador en Fm con su pll, amplificador y toda la jarana. Pero bueno, eso sera un poco "despues".


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

El otro lo puedes utilizar como VCO en un receptor de 2Metros.


----------



## exetv (Mar 3, 2010)

amigos mil gracias por todo. saludos y voy a probar con el bf 960, mil gracias nuevamente.


----------



## asterión (Mar 3, 2010)

Como modificarlo para volverlo parte de un receptor de 2 metros??? ya me iras diciendo...


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Las formulas para modificarlo las subi en este post. Con ellas puedes llevar a este oscilador para cualquier rango. 

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Mar 3, 2010)

Claro, si se, lo que entendi es que este oscilador puedo transformarlo para ser un receptor???


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> Claro, si se, lo que entendi es que este oscilador puedo transformarlo para ser un receptor???


No, para que forme *parte *del receptor. Recuerda que in heterodino tiene oscilador, mexclador, frond end y detector.

Volviendo al tema del Tx, se podria mejorar mejorar la estabilidad probando otros tipos de osciladores. Pero como todo en RF, nada mejor que la practica.

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Mar 3, 2010)

Como el Hartley? o introducir cambios en el mismo oscilador?. Otra cosa compadre, seria de utilidad que compartiras conmigo los mejores diseños para desacoplar la alimentacion de estos vfo's?? una vez vi una imagen tuya que ya parecia un banco de condensadores. Que valores crees que serian mejores?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hay muchas formas, pero siempre derivan de lo mismo: capacitor, bobina y un resistor de bajo valor.

Estoy por escribir algo de eso.

Tx: Pues una topologia en si no te podria nombrar, pero habria que sentarse a experimentar.

Saludos


----------



## exetv (Mar 14, 2010)

hola amigos, disculpen pero tengo un par de dudas, la bobina la hago con alambre de 1 mm sobre un diametro de 8mm y la separacion es de 1.5mm entre espiras? el condensador variable cual debo usar?amarillo o marron? el punto del varicap va para la entrada de audio?mil gracias desde ya, saludos.


----------



## asterión (Mar 15, 2010)

El alambre puede tener de 0.8mm a 1mm. el diametro es el correcto: 8mm, la separacion entre espiras, manejalo, yo le puse 1mm y normal, como ya debes saber, cuanto mas distancia entre espiras le des menos inductancia tendras y la frecuencia subira.
el punto del varicap va hacia la entrada de audio.
Lo del condenso creo que el marron, yo use los de 5pF a 20pF, calcula el que necesites conla famosa formula de los circuitos tanque.

Saludos!


----------



## exetv (Mar 15, 2010)

mil gracias por tu respuesta a573r10n me aclaraste las dudas, saludos y ahora me pongo a hacerlo


----------



## asterión (Sep 28, 2010)

A ver, que me digan los entendidos si ¿se puede modificar este oscilador para llevarlo a 144 Mhz de manera estable sin cambiar ningun componente?. En caso sea necesario cambiar algo, me pueden dar luces sobre los calculos?  PD. Me refiero al oscilador de la primera pagina.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 29, 2010)

Probá quitando un par de vueltas a L1 y si todavía no llegas, poné en serie algún condensador fijo con el trimer de 40pF. Recordá que a menor capacitancia, mayor fecuencia. También que al poner condensadores en serie el valor obtenido será menor al menor empleado.


----------



## asterión (Sep 30, 2010)

Entonces basta con modificar el circuito tanque? tengo el temor que sea necesario modificar algún otro componente como el condensador de acople o algo así...


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 1, 2010)

Tecnicamente, SI hay que cambiar los capacitores. Personalmente, me desagrada mucho ese tipo de oscilador, la estabilidad se apoya sobre un gran numero de capacitores. En cambio, el hartley con toma inductiva es practico para el 95% de los casos, mas faci de armar, modificar y hacer funcionar !


----------



## asterión (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, si he leido de las ventajas del hartley, pero como ese oscilador ya esta montado lo quiero modificar para un experimento. Tu sabes o mas o menos calculas los valores que habrian que cambiar???


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 1, 2010)

Alrededor de 8 meses atras te respondi esa duda:



anthony123 dijo:


> 1. Esa tecnica generalmente se emplea cuando en el LC existe un capacitor variable. Si quieres subir la frecuencia tienes que modificar el LC, el capacitor de acople (4,7pF) y los de retroalimentacion.
> 2.Si, puedes ahorrarte el trámite. Pero en el caso de que la bateria esté descargada el alcance será menor. Además, deberás colocar un diodo para prevenir accidentes en caso de conectar todo al revez. Now hablando del oscilador, se trata de un Colpitts (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscilador_Colpitts)
> Mira estas imagenes sacadas del Solid State Design for the Radio Amateur
> 
> ...


----------



## asterión (Oct 4, 2010)

Si tienes razón, ya me habias contestado de manera generica esa pregunta... por lo que he podido ver por ahi, cuando se sube la frecuencia el condensador de acople debería reducirse asi como los de retro alimentación, sin embargo he interpretado que el valor "podría" reducirse, debido a que no necesita más por decir, pero podrían quedar esos valores sin problemas, estoy equivocado??


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sigo recomendandote un Hartley, las ventajas son mayores que modificar el que ya está en el post:

Observa este, funciona muy bien http://hem.passagen.se/communication/vco.html 

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Oct 20, 2010)

Hola amigos, si quiero introducirle el sonido con micro electret tengo que polarizarlo nada mas o ponerle un pre amplificador? con que valores seria en todo caso?


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 14, 2011)

albatros1 dijo:


> Claro amigo fogonazo ese es el Vco,su pareja pero no significa que necesariamente tenga que funcionar con ella,lo tuve y funcionaba de lujo pues era poner el pll  poner el puente pues lleva si quieres con Pll o sin el,tenia otro para salir en estereo o mono y siempre a la primera sin complicaciones pues lleva serigrafiado las frecuencias a las que quieres transmitir.
> Pero resulta que me he encaprichado con este Vco y hasta que no lo consiga no voy a parar se que tiene que ser una gilipolled pero chico que no doy con ello por eso digo que zapatero a sus zapatos pero no quita seguir investigando.
> 
> Saludos



SI VAN A ARMARLO EN CHILE NO PIERDAN TIEMPO 
NO HAY NADA
CASAROYAL
DIGICOM
VICTRONICS
VIMAELECTRONICA

Mosfet BF981



Fogonazo dijo:


> Me parece que ese modulo esta espesificamente diseñado para funcionar con este otro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola:
Quisiera pedirte ayuda para saber como tengo que conectar el PLL que sale en el esquema que Subi al oscilador que tambien subi


No tengo otra opcion de PLL es lo que pude conseguir con ayuda del exterior ya que en Chile No hay Repuestos y es dificil de hacer electronica aqui

seria posible me lo indicaran con un esquema simple como lo conecto  
Las etapas RF out al PLL 
y del PLL a los varicaps para estabilizar la frecuencia
o bien me propongan un oscilador facil de contruir para poner este PLL la salida de RF que nesesito es de 0.5 watts  

Objetivo reparar oscilador y PLL de exitador RVR  descontinuado y sin repuestos PTX30UHT

Atte Raulin desde Chile

Hola:
Quisiera pedirte ayuda para saber como tengo que conectar el PLL que sale en el esquema que Subi al oscilador que tambien subi


No tengo otra opcion de PLL es lo que pude conseguir con ayuda del exterior ya que en Chile No hay Repuestos y es dificil de hacer electronica aqui

seria posible me lo indicaran con un esquema simple como lo conecto  
Las etapas RF out al PLL 
y del PLL a los varicaps para estabilizar la frecuencia
o bien me propongan un oscilador facil de contruir para poner este PLL la salida de RF que nesesito es de 0.5 watts  

Objetivo reparar oscilador y PLL de exitador RVR  descontinuado y sin repuestos PTX30UHT

Atte Raulin desde Chile[/QUOTE]


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 14, 2011)

Raulin, te cuento que de tanto buscar encontré trimmers capacitivos en Puerto Montt! (algo es algo...) Ahora podre esperanzarme en armar algo, hay que ver no mas.

Saludos


----------



## AriadnaRC (Nov 8, 2011)

Hola, actualmente estoy haciendo este transmisor pero tengo problemas con las bobinas y como calcular su valor a partir de los datos que se proporcionan aqui... por favor espero y me puedan ayudar. Gracias.


----------



## raulin1966 (Nov 10, 2011)

AriadnaRC dijo:


> Hola, actualmente estoy haciendo este transmisor pero tengo problemas con las bobinas y como calcular su valor a partir de los datos que se proporcionan aqui... por favor espero y me puedan ayudar. Gracias.



AQUI VA:

catalogo general  RESUMIDO que corresponde a un exitador de 30 watts RVR descontinuado y desatendido
para ver el oscilador ve a la seccion plano del oscilador y lista de componentes alli esta bien detallado
que bobinas usar son choques VK-200 e inductancias de fabrica pequeñas que se encuentran en el comercio

mira bien el esquema y lista de componentes

hay inductancias que se parecen a una resistencia
 el VK 200 es una ferrita chiquita que parece  la nuez de un revolver
usa alambre del 0.1 o bien  0.2 mm  y le das 3.5 vueltas


Raulin de Chile
Un Abrazo


----------



## eber2012 (Ene 28, 2013)

Gracias necpool,... *E*stoy feliz despues de armar muchos circuitos sin exito, hasta el momento es el mejor oscilador que me funciona mas de 100m, sin obstaculos,  ahora quisiera armar su amplificador si alguien lo tiene se lo agardesco.

Slds


----------



## duflos (Sep 3, 2017)

Hola amigos alguien tiene algún amplificador para agregarle a este desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 4, 2017)

duflos dijo:


> Hola amigos alguien tiene algún amplificador para agregarle a este desde ya muchas gracias


Hola caro Don duflos te dejo aca una dirección donde ahy un bueno diseño :http://pira.cz/entx2.htm.
Conecte la salida del VCO que ya tienes en las manos en lo capacitor "C10" (lado T1) , olvide lo oscilador basado en T1 y arme lo circuito desde "C10" en adelante.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 6, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don duflos te dejo aca una dirección donde ahy un bueno diseño :http://pira.cz/entx2.htm.
> Conecte la salida del VCO que ya tienes en las manos en lo capacitor "C10" (lado T1) , olvide lo oscilador basado en T1 y arme lo circuito desde "C10" en adelante.
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Me gusta mucho ese diagrama, OJO, tanto el BFR91 como el BFR96S y el 2SC1971 que sean ORIGINALES y no TRUCHOS. Lo digo por experiencia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 6, 2017)

Andrxx dijo:


> Me gusta mucho ese diagrama, OJO, tanto el BFR91 como el BFR96S y el 2SC1971 que sean ORIGINALES y no TRUCHOS. Lo digo por experiencia.


Bueno cualquer diseño (proyecto) por mejor que ese sea  si enpleyar conponentes  Truchos Chinos seguramente los resultados son mediocres     
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

